# Veritas router Plane



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

I've been looking at the Veritas Router plane and the set of blades. With a set of blades measuring 1/16", 3/32", 1/8", 3/16", and 1/4" wide it seems to be able to do narrower lines than the standard router bits. Does anyone have experience with it or heard anything about it?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Earlier threads on router planes

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/router-plane-suggestions-58001/

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/router-plane-buy-not-buy-42553/

Easier to use for cleaning up a dado/groove.

If using to make a dado/groove, you may want to cut the wood first with a sharp knife to get a cleaner edge.

You need to pay attention to grain direction to get the best results. If you try cutting into the grain it will try and pull / tear out more material.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

What Dave said! With that in mind, it is a quite useful.


----------



## Keith Mathewson (Sep 23, 2010)

I have several router planes. New, old, Ln, Veritas and Stanley. The small LN is nice, the large- one of the worst tools designed by LN. The Veritas is patterned after the old Stanley's and works as well but no better. The old Stanley's have good depth stop features which the others don't. 

My recommendation is to get an old Stanley.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Keith Mathewson said:


> I have several router planes. New, old, Ln, Veritas and Stanley. The small LN is nice, the large- one of the worst tools designed by LN. The Veritas is patterned after the old Stanley's and works as well but no better. The old Stanley's have good depth stop features which the others don't. My recommendation is to get an old Stanley.


I have the Veritas because I never ran across an old Stanley. I didn't consider the LN because It does't allow Stanley cutters.


----------

